# Lucas Formula Help with Maxi Bloom. PPM Schedule



## Trippyness (Mar 18, 2015)

Hello,

I will be using the Lucas Formula with maxibloom dry nutes.

7g per gallon.

Now seeing as PPM is supposed to go up how would I accomidate for this?
Adding more maxi every week once res is changed to accomidate for more PPM?

Any good PPM Sched I should go by as I am doing a 60 plant SoG from clones.

Help appriciated.

Not quite sure.

I will be flowering immediatly after plants have good roots.

Need a good sched by PPM per week for about an 8 week harvest.


From my Research would this work?

Start at 800

End up at 1,200 PPM and last weeek flush?

If not give me a beter chanrt.


----------



## mainliner (Mar 19, 2015)

is this for the mother plants you've just started or for the 60 clones in your system?

after your mother plant is grown that is


----------



## Trippyness (Mar 19, 2015)

mainliner said:


> is this for the mother plants you've just started or for the 60 clones in your system?
> 
> after your mother plant is grown that is


For the 60 Clones in my hydro setup.

Been doing alot of digging recently and hard to find conclusive PPM per week.

Any legit once would help as im using maxi dry lucas formula 7g per gallon.

Not quite sure how high I can go but want to stay within reason for a good crop.


----------



## mainliner (Mar 19, 2015)

Trippyness said:


> For the 60 Clones in my hydro setup.
> 
> Been doing alot of digging recently and hard to find conclusive PPM per week.
> 
> ...


i explained it in your earlier thread from week 1-8

its hard to find an exact ppm sched because everyones are different but the same if this makes sense .

check your old thread , that sched for your big system i wrote is spot on for your set up .

good luck


----------



## mainliner (Mar 19, 2015)

http://rollitup.org/t/ppm-for-my-aero-grow.863282/

just keep checking your ppm every few days or so and you'll be good ........... Now how are your mother seedlings doing? Any problems?


----------



## Trippyness (Mar 19, 2015)

week 1 .......fresh clean res 200ppm
week 2........300ppm
week3......400ppm
week4..... Fresh clean res 700ppm
week 6 ..... 700ppm
week 7..... 700ppm
week8...... Flush and you should be done

Herd most people go to 1k-1.6k PPM.

How are your results with this?

They are sprouting. WIll be updating my grow journal.

3 or 6 are popped out of soil so far


----------



## mainliner (Mar 19, 2015)

Trippyness said:


> week 1 .......fresh clean res 200ppm
> week 2........300ppm
> week3......400ppm
> week4..... Fresh clean res 700ppm
> ...


 who ever says they take there ppm up 1600 are either incredibly smart and understand the strain theve been growing for the past 40 years can take heavy feeding ...... Or are tottally nuts lol .


its up to you 
no one has come back to your old thread and told me its bullshit have they?


its up to you


----------



## mainliner (Mar 19, 2015)

my HANNA ppm pen is 1.5 ec = 700ppm

now a chart iv been looking at says the TRUNCHEON ( i think) and other brands are ..... 1.5 ec = 1000 ppm


what brand is your ppm pen ?


----------



## mainliner (Mar 19, 2015)

there's a ppm chart at the bottom of the 1st page

check which your ppm meter brand is before you burn your plants 
http://rollitup.org/t/plants-burning-with-a-very-low-ppm.862564/#post-11367710


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 19, 2015)

You should have went with GH micro and bloom instead of that stuff, they have an addback calculator you just punch in your ppms, res size and what you want the ppm to be at.

Easy as pie, had a successful grow with no res changes. I might change the res next time to scrub it out. The salt buildup isn't bad but its always a pain to clean when you don't stay on top of things.


----------



## mainliner (Mar 19, 2015)

@Trippyness
is the dry nutes you mentioned in your op for soil or hydroponics?


edit: sorry it is my bad


----------



## Trippyness (Mar 19, 2015)

mainliner said:


> my HANNA ppm pen is 1.5 ec = 700ppm
> 
> now a chart iv been looking at says the TRUNCHEON ( i think) and other brands are ..... 1.5 ec = 1000 ppm
> 
> ...


I have a PPM/Temp/Ec meter 

Thanks mate for the help.

Herd you should not go over 1,000 PPM but will use your method


----------



## Trippyness (Mar 19, 2015)

mainliner said:


> @Trippyness
> is the dry nutes you mentioned in your op for soil or hydroponics?
> 
> 
> edit: sorry it is my bad


hydro.


----------



## Trippyness (Mar 19, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> You should have went with GH micro and bloom instead of that stuff, they have an addback calculator you just punch in your ppms, res size and what you want the ppm to be at.
> 
> Easy as pie, had a successful grow with no res changes. I might change the res next time to scrub it out. The salt buildup isn't bad but its always a pain to clean when you don't stay on top of things.


I have those nutes as well. It just would be hella expensive for a 40 gallon.
No rez changes?
Interesting.
Tell me more,.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 19, 2015)

Trippyness said:


> I have those nutes as well. It just would be hella expensive for a 40 gallon.
> No rez changes?
> Interesting.
> Tell me more,.


I have a review thread somewhere around here with a few strains I pulled off of that tray. I just used gh micro and bloom and kept the ppms between 600-1200. I let them suck up the nutrients and just fill the res with tap water (45 ppm tapwater). Then after a few days of them having time to eat up I give them another dose. I also use epsom salt for magnesium because they seem to suck up mg under led lights.

Yeah I went the whole 9 weeks without actually moving the res from where it was and 0 cleaning on it until it finished. Leaves were a healthy green the whole time they loved it. Plants responded so well I bought an extra tray to do it again.

OH and btw I did a 2x4 tray with 12 1 gal pots. 20 gal res, I only used half a bottle of my bloom. In my opinion it was the cheapest grow I have ever accomplished... aside from setup.


----------



## Trippyness (Mar 19, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I have a review thread somewhere around here with a few strains I pulled off of that tray. I just used gh micro and bloom and kept the ppms between 600-1200. I let them suck up the nutrients and just fill the res with tap water (45 ppm tapwater). Then after a few days of them having time to eat up I give them another dose. I also use epsom salt for magnesium because they seem to suck up mg under led lights.
> 
> Yeah I went the whole 9 weeks without actually moving the res from where it was and 0 cleaning on it until it finished. Leaves were a healthy green the whole time they loved it. Plants responded so well I bought an extra tray to do it again.
> 
> OH and btw I did a 2x4 tray with 12 1 gal pots. 20 gal res, I only used half a bottle of my bloom. In my opinion it was the cheapest grow I have ever accomplished... aside from setup.


Really, well the only reason im not doing that is because of how expensive it is for changing the rez.

Glad you cleared this up. 

Using Lucas?

How many PPM increase per week.

If you could be specific I would give it a try.


----------



## mainliner (Mar 19, 2015)

if your thinking of not changing your water in the res you need to make sure its topped up with bennies ....... To keep the bad bacteria out of your system ( which is big)

sterile clean res is something you may want to read up on when your ready.

its the difference between nice healthy plants or dead ones .

very important


----------



## Trippyness (Mar 19, 2015)

mainliner said:


> if your thinking of not changing your water in the res you need to make sure its topped up with bennies ....... To keep the bad bacteria out of your system ( which is big)
> 
> sterile clean res is something you may want to read up on when your ready.
> 
> ...


I am well aware of how to steralize a rez and what is a bennies ?


----------



## mainliner (Mar 19, 2015)

Trippyness said:


> I am well aware of how to steralize a rez and what is a bennies ?


 benificial bacteria

it comes in a bottle and keeps all the roots and system clean of bad bacteria

you need these

I'll get you a link in a minute for a bottle


----------



## Trippyness (Mar 19, 2015)

mainliner said:


> benificial bacteria
> 
> it comes in a bottle and keeps all the roots and system clean of bad bacteria
> 
> ...


good to know. need to buy online or can buy at a general hardware/garden store?


----------



## mainliner (Mar 19, 2015)

Trippyness said:


> good to know. need to buy online or can buy at a general hardware/garden store?


ebay or a shop if theve got some

https://www.rollitup.org/t/bennies-v-sterile.849192/


----------



## mainliner (Mar 19, 2015)

if you understand the link abit ....... Basically you've got two choices

bennies

or

h²0² , chlorine etc etc .... Other non- organic products.



choose the bennies and you'll get a better smoke ( ask all the 50-60 year old smokers on the site )........ And i think ( not sure ) but you cant over do them , or kill your plants if you give them too much ..... Unlike non- organic ( not bennies ) products....... So no ppm or ph issues with bennies


----------



## Trippyness (Mar 19, 2015)

mainliner said:


> if you understand the link abit ....... Basically you've got two choices
> 
> bennies
> 
> ...


Got any links to where to buy this stuff? brands? actuial names?


----------



## mainliner (Mar 19, 2015)

Trippyness said:


> Got any links to where to buy this stuff? brands? actuial names?


 which one are you going with ?


----------



## Trippyness (Mar 19, 2015)

mainliner said:


> which one are you going with ?


bennies


----------



## mainliner (Mar 19, 2015)

Trippyness said:


> bennies


 pirahna, voodo juice, great white


----------



## Trippyness (Mar 19, 2015)

Will 


mainliner said:


> pirahna, voodo juice, great white


pickup some voodo from ebay.

Any good resources on how to use it and not changing the rez is ideal.


----------



## mainliner (Mar 19, 2015)

Trippyness said:


> Will
> 
> pickup some voodo from ebay.
> 
> Any good resources on how to use it and not changing the rez is ideal.


 the good thing about the bennies is you just go to what it says on bottle ..... No ppm stuff


----------



## mainliner (Mar 19, 2015)

are you getting an understanding of how important the roots and bacteria is?

the roots are everything in hydroponics they need to be healthy and clean 

the bennies will do all the work for you don't worry about a thing.


----------



## Trippyness (Mar 20, 2015)

mainliner said:


> are you getting an understanding of how important the roots and bacteria is?
> 
> the roots are everything in hydroponics they need to be healthy and clean
> 
> the bennies will do all the work for you don't worry about a thing.


good to know getting some


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 20, 2015)

Trippyness said:


> good to know getting some


Woah dude it totally is not a necessary thing...trust me, my roots were bursting out the fucking pots through the tray... you don't need bennies bro.

GH Micro/Bloom CalMG and Tap Water, throw some terpinator in there if you get a free bottle or what not. 

THAT IS ALL YOU FUCKIN NEED DUDE SERIOUSLY LOL. Anyone else has bought in to the gimick.


----------



## Trippyness (Mar 20, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Woah dude it totally is not a necessary thing...trust me, my roots were bursting out the fucking pots through the tray... you don't need bennies bro.
> 
> GH Micro/Bloom CalMG and Tap Water, throw some terpinator in there if you get a free bottle or what not.
> 
> THAT IS ALL YOU FUCKIN NEED DUDE SERIOUSLY LOL. Anyone else has bought in to the gimick.


Good to note. 
Saved me some money.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 20, 2015)

Trippyness said:


> Good to note.
> Saved me some money.


Lucas Formula - GH Micro/Bloom 8/16 CaMG ?? just follow the recipe. That is all you need especially if you go from clone to flower right away. You don't need to add anything else and you will be more than happy. After you do that a few times if you want to mess with the formula a little definitely do... but realize that people use the lucas formula because it works ... really really well.


----------



## Trippyness (Mar 20, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Lucas Formula - GH Micro/Bloom 8/16 CaMG ?? just follow the recipe. That is all you need especially if you go from clone to flower right away. You don't need to add anything else and you will be more than happy. After you do that a few times if you want to mess with the formula a little definitely do... but realize that people use the lucas formula because it works ... really really well.


I have Lucas Flora and Lucas Maxi Dry which is better?

I have tons of Maxi and some Flora. several bottles. I know Lucas that is what ill be using once I get enough clones.


----------



## mainliner (Mar 21, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Woah dude it totally is not a necessary thing...trust me, my roots were bursting out the fucking pots through the tray... you don't need bennies bro.
> 
> GH Micro/Bloom CalMG and Tap Water, throw some terpinator in there if you get a free bottle or what not.
> 
> THAT IS ALL YOU FUCKIN NEED DUDE SERIOUSLY LOL. Anyone else has bought in to the gimick.


 i think you'll find many growers disagreeing with you there mister .

whats going to kill all the bad bacteria?

the opition in hydroponics is .... Styrile or bennies


not syrile v bennies v nothing

people who use nothing useally have another choline in there tap water to become sterile .

this leads people to believe they don't need ..... They don't realise its the tap water which is killing them .


no bennies or no sterile solution is NOT recommended


----------



## mainliner (Mar 21, 2015)

make your decision wisely
if your not sure just go with bennies and you'll be safe...... Trust me 
ollitup.org/t/bennies-v-sterile-v-nothing.864740/#post-11427903


----------



## Jaydawg0720 (Jul 26, 2018)

Trippyness said:


> Hello,
> 
> I will be using the Lucas Formula with maxibloom dry nutes.
> 
> ...


I use maxibloom in a aero system for veg I stick around 700 to 800 ppm, in flower in stay no less then 1100 to 1200ppm. Idk how y’all grow anything good at lower ppm! GH has a Ppm chart online too.


----------



## Jaydawg0720 (Jul 26, 2018)

mainliner said:


> i think you'll find many growers disagreeing with you there mister .
> 
> whats going to kill all the bad bacteria?
> 
> ...


Tap water does not and I repeat does not kill your plants. Idk what kind of city water you got it. I’m calling b.s. on your comment


----------



## mytwhyt (Jul 26, 2018)

That's a 3 year old post, i doubt he'll respond, he was also last seen 3 years ago


----------



## Johnny Lawrence (Jul 27, 2018)

Jaydawg0720 said:


> Tap water does not and I repeat does not kill your plants. Idk what kind of city water you got it. I’m calling b.s. on your comment


As mentioned, you're responding to an old af post.

Also, he wasn't talking about tap water killing your plants. Context is important.


----------



## Jaydawg0720 (Jul 27, 2018)

Yeah I get that but that’s how it read to me


----------

